# The new Road Logic has landed!



## gsxrawd

*The new Road Logic has landed! and now built up.*

This is a size 51cm.
I just gave it a shot of frame saver and waiting for it to dry.
Frame set is really nice for the price.


----------



## FocusDriven

Looking good, build pics too please. Thank you for the pics and weight.


----------



## gsxrawd

I finally got the frame build up. I only have done one 40 mile ride on it so far so I won't do a review on ride just yet. But coming from the Cervelo S2 that I usually ride the Ritchey Road Logic feels very different.

The frame requires a 28.6mm braze-on front derailleur adapter clamp. I end up buying the Parlee clamp however when I try to install it the clamp seems too small. I contacted Parlee and they told me plus or minus .2mm is really the maximum spec that works well. I measured the seat tube on the Road Logic and it measures 29.3mm. I took a dremel tool to it and was able to make it fit. Now if you use an aluminum braze-on front derailleur adapter clamp you might run into some clearance issues with the water bottle cage. Look at the picture, even with the Parlee clamp the cage barely clears. (this is on the size 51cm, the bigger size might not have this issue)

I'm not too sure about the Enve stem yet. It seems too big that it ruins the small classic diameter tubes of the frame. What do you guys think?


----------



## cruickster

That looks sensational, great build.


----------



## stevedodds

where did you purchace your frame


----------



## stevedodds

After a 2nd look I wanted to say how nice it looks. The only thing I would change a complete ritchey cockpit ,great build enjoy the ride!

steve

Thanks for the frameset purchace.


----------



## FocusDriven

That thing is awesome! thanks again for the additional build pictures, I really like everything about it. I understand your concern about the enve stem. Those stems look kinda big on just about every bike I've seen them on, great product though. To be honest the pictures I've seen at interbike the c260 even looked a bit big too. I bet a ritchey 4 axis stem would match diameters the best,

I want one of these now!


----------



## a_avery007

nice bike!
get rid of the stem, completely messes with the lines..


----------



## Gcrosshairs

I would take a picture of the bike with a different stem to post on forums but would switch back to the Enve for your everyday riding. The stem is not ugly but a less bulkier stem would look better.

Overall: A


----------



## gritnteeth

GSXRAWD: your bike rules!!!! I want one. So I'm sure we are all eagerly waiting for your ride report. Let's here it. Additionally, can you compare it to your previous bike? Just nice to hear a contrast report. Thanks. I want to buy one anyway.


----------



## gsxrawd

Well I finally got enough rides on the bike to write a review. A little background, when I started cycling my first bike was a steel Centurion Ironman Dave Scott w/ Shimano 600. Ever since then most of the bike I had were mostly steel or titanium. I had a steel Medici, Bianchi, Gunnar, and Coppi. In-between the steel frames I tried some of the titanium stuff. I had (2) Litespeed, Serrota and a Seven. I even tried alumini for a bit, an aluminum Colnago and a aluminum Cervelo P3. Then I finally drank the cool aid and joined the dark side. I bought my first carbon bike, the Cervelo S2, which is my current ride. Few years passed and some how I missed the skinny round tubes of a classic looking steel bike. I searched high and low for my next steel bike build. Then I saw that Ritchey was going to make the Road Logic again but with some modern updates to it I grabbed one as soon as I can. 

The Ritchey Road Logic is a nice solid bike. Compared to my Cervelo S2 it's definitely more comfortable. It's been a while since I had a steel frame I almost forgot what a lovely ride they are. On my Road logic I had a tad shorter stem and a zero offset seat post which effectively shorten the top tube when compared to my S2 which makes it even more comfortable. The Road Logic is a decent climber but it weight almost one pound more than the S2 so on long extended climb I do feel the weight difference. On super hard effort sprints I do noticed the front derailleur rubs the chain a bit on the Road Logic. Not sure if it's the frame flex or my derailleur is not quite dialed in yet. I'll have to look in to that. Riding over really rough road the Road Logic is way better than the S2 by far. On the S2 I can feel all the bumps on the road where the Road Logic seems to soak it up much better. I guess that is the trade off for a stiff carbon bike. 

On a balls to the wall road race or crit I would take the S2. It just feels so much more efficient. It help that it has a shorter wheel base, shorter chain stay and steeper head angle. I will save the Road Logic for the longer distance rides r rides that I know where the pavement isn't so smooth. 

In the world of all these carbon look alike frames the Road Logic stands out with it's classic skinny round tubes.
Another thing I like about the frame is the price. In my opinion I believe that Ritchey set a really fair price for the Road Logic MSPR of $1299 you get the frame with the matching fork and a headset. If you look around you can usually get it below the MSRP price. I picked up my frame set from Bicycle Doctor USA Home and I was happy with their service .
If you been wanting a steel bike I highly recommend the Road Logic. 

One thing I noticed was that my Chris King wheel set on my S2 would buzz like crazy but when I put the same wheel set on the Road Logic the buzzing sound from the rear hub is a lot quieter than the S2. I can only imagine that it might be something to do with the frame material?

I end up removing the Enve stem, it just look too big and bulky on a skinny tube steel frame. I installed the Enve stem on my Cervelo S2 and it actually looks right since it's got big huge carbon aero tubes.


----------



## gritnteeth

Great review. Thanks so much. You are the perfect person to give a review on this bike with your history previous bikes. Does the the Ritchey feel just as good as your high end steel bikes of the past? I do realize that $1300 is a no brainer of a purchase, but the ritchey seems like a scream of a deal if it matches up to your gunnar, coppi, etc.. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## a_avery007

ahhhhh so nice!
well done mate, and great review.

How much do you weigh? reason i ask is down tube looks to be 34.9, which would be hard to make the front der rub no matter how heavy or powerful one is..
just my lousy opinion.


----------



## FocusDriven

Much better with the ritchey stem. Thanks for sharing again. I would love you to continue to update us on the ride after riding 1000+ miles. or on dirt road or whatever.


----------



## lawndart

were you able to duplicate the front der rub? Was it flex or misaligned der?


----------



## gsxrawd

lawndart said:


> were you able to duplicate the front der rub? Was it flex or misaligned der?


No I was not, it was just misaligned. Not to worry no flex


----------



## timjeong

Hey gsxrawd!
Nice build there! I'm building one up myself (not sure if you've seen some of my posts in the original Ritchey logic road thread), but am having problems with the fork. 
There's a bit of play between the fork and headtube. Do you have any problems with this or is your fork pretty solid? I'm pretty sure I have the headset screwed on pretty tight, but I can't get rid of the slight wobble. When I hold down the front brake and move the bike back and forth, the fork wobbles a little. I don't think this is supposed to happen. Any thoughts?


----------



## stevedodds

Most Likely you do not have your spacer sack height correct for the fork cut and stem, also best to have a spacer on top the stem so the stem got full 360 degress clamp on the fork.

might want to take it to a trusted mechanic for review its something simple.


----------



## dawsoner

What type/size of ferrules are you guys using? my rear brake housing is flopping around way too.


----------



## stevedodds

*brake*

Might take a photo of your set-up, so I can see whats going on. if your got the frameset frame us we will supply you with the correct one at no charge . if you did not get it from our shop check with the shop you got it from. 

e-mail photo to: bicycledoctor @ att.net


----------



## bpanahij

I'll leave this here:


----------



## bpanahij




----------

